# Uber Fees



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm using Turbotax - where do I put expenses for Uber fees? Would it be under taxes and licenses? Miscellaneous?


----------



## Crusty Spooge Rag (Jan 28, 2015)

I use H & R Blocks software, there is a section for "Commissions & Fees".


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

In your business income and expenses. Turbotax will fill out the schedule C for you.


----------

